

Ten Years of Slackware (July 2003) - conductor
https://lwn.net/Articles/40032/

======
tonyarkles
Great memories here. Slackware was my first, in about 1997 or so. I only had
dial-up at the time, so it was my first real experience at bootstrapping: I
downloaded (to floppies!) the a-packages for a base install, and the bare
minimum n-packages (ppp, ftp) to be able to get a system up that could dial my
ISP and download the other packages. Then, as phone line time permitted, I
added X11, Netscape, etc to get a fully functional install.

------
rikthevik
The subgenius must have slack!

